# Thousand of photos by different lenses



## passerby (Feb 1, 2008)

I believe that in producing photos it is the photographer and his/her lens that count. Camera's abilities can be manipulated to suit the photographer's need. But everyone have their own opinion of course. 
To me having an expensive camera does not change the fact that the great photographers of the past used simple cameras. 

Photography is an art, it is from the heart - not from the complex mechineries. 

Click *this link here* to see the pictures taken by all lenses known. At the top of the page you see scroll down menu to chose which lens to see. There are thousand of pictures to look at - to know which lens does what. 

Also read as much reviews as possible from the pros and the simpletons before spending sum of money for something that may not be useful to you. I cancelled my 18-200mm vr order because many dissapointment voices from the street guys that were not so familiar with this toys, they bought it because the crowds. From that I will stick with the very basic one I have first, until I am certain it is necessary to upgrade.

I think I will be very proud man really - if I can produce a good picture or two with the least of means. Don't you think so?

As the wise word states: *A picture is worth thousand of words*.
So let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## passerby (Feb 1, 2008)

gendarmee said:


> The site is down. Wont open at all!
> I've been trying for the last 45 minutes.


 
I just opened it a minute ago, maybe it was busy. But maybe also because the amount of images to load that choke the speed. Try click it without images here and you can chose the lens yourself later, good luck.

http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/


----------



## Drake (Feb 1, 2008)

The second link is working. I love the idea of a site with full size photos taken by different lenses. Really helpful when you are up to buy some new glass.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice link but it's not of all lenses ever made Or maybe I missed it but Sony has 20 lenses out and they only have 9 and there is not one Minolta lens out of hundreds they have


----------



## ToddB (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool site.

You're right Happy Hour, not every lens made.  My Tamron 28-105 isn't listed.


----------

